# NWM Mining (NWM)



## bobwatford123 (Aug 9, 2011)

Not sure if any of you buy penny stocks but this one is trading at 13 cents on the Venture exchange and just started producing gold 3 months ago. Worth reading this news from a couple of weeks ago, if you are interested in getting in before it might take off or is taken over - meaning if they hit their targets it should trade at least at 50-60 cents a share this winter or spring and who doesn't like a 3 bagger  

http://www.nwmcorp.ca/news/pdf/110803.pdf


----------



## bobwatford123 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hit 17 cents this morning, and volume has been quite decent since my original post. I'm assuming nobody here took a position by the lack of posts? Up 30% in a week and news keeps gettting better (production has been increasing at a rate of almost 50% a month for a few months now). Should break 20 cents by mid september or before


----------



## bobwatford123 (Aug 9, 2011)

Produced 303 oz in May, 589 oz in June, 1150 oz in July, over 1550 oz in August. Gold just hit $1920 an ouce


----------

